# clunking noise in right front



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys my dad has an 94 GXE. He had struts put in last year and now the damn thing clunks over bumps and sounds like something is loose. We tightened the top nut down, but I just don't know. Has anyone has this issue before??? Also, we hear a tapping or snapping coming from the exhaust manifolds, could the gasket be blown or a cracked manifold? I hear this on alot of 1989 pathfinders also with over 90,000 miles. 

Suggestions??? Thanks Chris 00frontier and 92 SE-R


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

sunnysentra said:


> *Guys my dad has an 94 GXE. He had struts put in last year and now the damn thing clunks over bumps and sounds like something is loose. We tightened the top nut down, but I just don't know. Has anyone has this issue before??? Also, we hear a tapping or snapping coming from the exhaust manifolds, could the gasket be blown or a cracked manifold? I hear this on alot of 1989 pathfinders also with over 90,000 miles.
> 
> Suggestions??? Thanks Chris 00frontier and 92 SE-R *


The clunking is probably the inner central velocity boot torn. That would be my guess. The exhaust manifold ticking is pretty common on that engine (VG30E) and is caused from snapped or stripped exhaust manifold studs. Not an easy job replacing them, either... and if you have someone do it expect to pay at least $200.


----------

